
Artist Finds His Own Music Video Removed From YouTube, Lashes Out On Twitter - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/23/artist-finds-his-own-music-video-removed-from-youtube-lashes-out-on-twitter/
======
pyropenguin
Although his outrage is surely warranted, I think he would get more positive
reactions and help for his cause if he didn't resort to caps lock and
swearing. Ranting on twitter is probably not the best channel for resolution
on this issue but it does bring his case to light...

------
lutorm
I can't help but think that this is like the frantic thrashing about of a
woolly mammoth helping to drown itself in the mud it's stuck in...

